# zünftige Vesperstuben



## silvmatias

The phrase is: Feine Schwarzwälder Gastronomie und *zünftige Vesperstuben*

I don't understand what "zünftige Vesperstuben" means. Could someone explain the meaning to me?


----------



## Kajjo

_Vesperstuben _is a very dialectal term which in essence _here_ just means restaurant. It is intended to convey old-fashioned, traditional, hearty meals.

"Zünftig" emphasises on the simple, hearty, traditional way of the restaurant, usually decorated in simple wood.


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> _Vesperstuben _is a very dialectal term which in essence _here_ just means *restaurant*. It is intended to convey old-fashioned, traditional, hearty meals.



 Would you expect warm meals there?


----------



## Frieder

Yes I would. But only simple ones like soups or _Maultaschen_.


----------



## Kajjo

Frank78 said:


> Would you expect warm meals there?


Yes, I would. I even did a quick recherche and many Southern restaurants use this term and offer full warm meals.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> _Vesperstuben _is a very dialectal term


It is a regional (Swabian/Alemannic) expression but is not dialectal. Both constituents are standard German and the compound follows a productive rule. It is popular only in the SW but that doesn't make it dialectal. It is like calling a pub _Krug_, a standard German term which is popular only in some regions (N and NW).


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Both constituents are standard German


No, I don't agree.

"Die Stube" is marked as "veraltend, landschaftlich", but "die Stuben" with the -n is clearly dialectal and not standard. There is no word "Stuben" is standard German

"Vesper" is marked as "süddeutsch" and this is new Duden style. OK. For me, it is a clearly dialect associated term because it is only used in dialectal context. It seems wrong to me to make learners believe that "Vesper" is a standard German term. It is not. It is at least pretty regional with a strong dialectal association.

But we will never cease to have these discussions about _regional/dialectal _and I concede that both terms are quite often close in practice and maybe it is enough to warn learners that it is not an _all-regions _term.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> There is no word "Stuben" is standard German


Why can't it just be a plural?  A restaurant can have more than one 'Stube' after all.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Why can't it just be a plural? A restaurant can have more than one 'Stube' after all.


It can, but I believe it isn't. And even then, the plural usage is either regional or dialectal. I give up to discuss the difference. Either way it is not a standard German term in my definition.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> There is no word "Stuben" is standard German


Of course there is. _Stuben_ is the regular plural of _Stube._ There is no question.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> "Vesper" is marked as "süddeutsch" and this is new Duden style .



"Die Bösewichtin"  Kathrin Kunkel-Razum, Chefredakteurin des Duden erklärt in diesem Artikel, wie Duden (jetzt) seine Einträge tätigt:


> Kathrin Kunkel-Razum: "Wir können und wollen überhaupt nichts umbauen. Das macht die Sprachgemeinschaft schon selbst, wenn sie es denn will.   Wir zeichnen lediglich den Gebrauch nach. Und der wandelt sich natürlich dauernd. "
> Dabei beruft sich die Redaktion auf einen riesigen, ständig aktualisierten Fundus, das sogenannte Dudenkorpus. Monatlich fließen dort automatisiert mehr als 25 000 Texte ein, aus Zeitungsartikeln, Romanen, Reden und sogar Gebrauchsanweisungen.  Jede einzelne Wortform wird registriert, aktuell sind es 5,7 Milliarden. Die Häufigkeit eines Wortes wird in TpM gemessen, "Treffer pro eine Million Token".


Daran ist mMn nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> "Die Bösewichtin" Kathrin Kunkel-Razum, Chefredakteurin des Duden erklärt


Ja, eine ganz schlimme und traurige Tendenz. Das ist einfach Sprachpolitik und ich lehne das vehement ab. Aber was kann man gegen Ideologie ausrichten? Die wollen es so, die haben die Macht, fertig. Reine Ideologie. Ich trage das nicht mit.

Früher war der Duden präskriptiv, jetzt will er nur noch deskriptiv sein. Irgendwann wird Kanaksprak aufgenommen, weil es so viele verwenden... ich finde das einfach grundfalsch vom Ansatz her. Man kann doch nicht Fehler aufnehmen, nur weil es genug Leute so machen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Of course there is. _Stuben_ is the regular plural of _Stube._ There is no question.


You claim that there is no dialectal usage of "Stuben" as singular?


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Man kann doch nicht Fehler aufnehmen, nur weil es genug Leute so machen.


Grammatikfehler / falsche Wortbildungen wird der Duden wohl nicht absegnen. Aber eben Wörter, die (über ganz Deutschland verteilt) häufig / immer häufiger gebraucht werden.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Grammatikfehler / falsche Wortbildungen wird der Duden wohl nicht absegnen.


Doch, wegen + Dativ wurde ja schon (teilweise) abgesegnet. Die sind voll krass drauf...

Irgendwann segnen die auch noch "weil+V2" ab. Ich seh das schon kommen. Mir wird schlecht bei sowas.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> You claim that there is no dialectal usage of "Stuben" as singular?


Wer spricht von Singular? Nur Du: 
Originaltext: 


> Der Schluchsee und der Titisee sind die größten Seen für Wassersportler und Sonnenanbeter im Schwarzwald und beliebte Ausflugsziele zu jeder Jahreszeit. Sonnenbeschienene offene Bergkuppen, blaue Seen, Wälder und Wiesen, Heilklima und Höhenluft, feine Schwarzwälder Gastronomie und zünftige Vesperstuben, gelebtes Brauchtum und erlebnisreiche Kinderprogramme:


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> You claim that there is no dialectal usage of "Stuben" as singular?


You are probably thinking of the Bavarian frozen accusative -_n_ as in _I hock in da Stubn_. But this is Swabian/Alemannic and not Bavarian.

Designations of restaurants ending in _-stuben_ are plural only nouns:
_Ich bin in den Paulanerstuben.
Ich bin in der Paulanderstuben._


----------



## Kajjo

Dann nennt es halt regional. Für mich ist und bleibt das aber kein Standarddeutsch. "Vesperstuben" ist für mich nur in regional-dialektalem Kontext verwendbar.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> "Vesperstuben" ist für mich nur in regional-dialektalem Kontext verwendbar.



Das ist ein ganz normaler Plural in dem Text (#16)  Es geht um verschiedene Lokale, nicht um mehrere Stuben in einem Lokal!


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> "Die Stube" is marked as "veraltend, landschaftlich"


Bis nicht so lange her gab's in der Berliner Stadtmitte ein Restaurant ''M..s gute Stube'' (mit leckerem Essen). Ich spreche nicht von einer entfernten Vergangenheit, und Berlin befindet sich nicht gerade auf dem Lande.


----------



## berndf

_Veralt_*end* ist in weiten Teilen des deutschen Sprachraums schon richtig. Man kennt den Ausdruck, verwendet ihn aber kaum noch.

Mit dem Zusatz ", landschaftlich" ist gemeint, dass es der Ausdruck in einigen Gegenden noch regulär gebraucht wird.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Es geht um verschiedene Lokale, nicht um mehrere Stuben in einem Lokal!


Es könnte auch um mehrere Stuben in einem Lokal gehen oder um mehrere Lokale in einem Gebäude.

Was es konkret ist, weiß ich aber nicht ohne Kontext.

---

Auch hier Vesperstuben - Stadt Zell am Harmersbach wird es als ganz normaler Plural für mehrere Vesperstuben in der Region verwendet, wie von Dir beschrieben.

Es ist also nicht ein einzelner zufälliger Begriff.

edit: "Ohne Kontext" eingefügt.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Es könnte auch um mehrere Stuben in einem Lokal gehen


In Bezeichnungen von Gaststätten, die in_ -stuben_ enden ist ganz eindeutig das gemeint.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> "Vesper" is marked as "süddeutsch" and this is new Duden style. OK. For me, it is a clearly dialect associated term because it is only used in dialectal context.


Exactly this is not true.

Claude gave an example with the original context. I gave one more in similar context. Both are in standard German context.
I did neither see a sentence in dialect there not even a word.  "Die Stubn/Stuben" (singular) would be a dialect word. But it is outside of context. But it is not used there.

By the way: I like dialects.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Exactly this is not true.


Natürlich ist es das. Und du hast auch verstanden, was ich meinte. Nenn es dann halt _regional_, wenn du damit besser leben kannst.

_"Es gibt viele gemütliche Restaurants."
"Es gibt viele zünftige Vesperstuben"._

Der zweite Satz ist eindeutig stark regional gerpägt und ohne den dialektalen Einfluss würde man auf diesen Ausdruck nicht mal kommen. Wer verwendet das Wort "Vesper", wenn er nicht zugleich auch den Dialekt kennt? Niemand, würde ich meinen. Das bedeutet nicht, dass die umgebenen Worte und Sätze nicht Standarddeutsch sind. Aber der dialektale Hintergrund schwing doch wohl mit.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wer verwendet das Wort "Vesper", wenn er nicht zugleich auch den Dialekt kennt? Niemand, würde ich meinen.


Z.B. jeder, der Katholik ist, ist mit dem Ausdruck sicher bestens vertraut unabhängig vom regionalen Hintergrund. Was regional ist, ist nur _Vesper _für _Zwischenmahlzeit am Nachmittag _in Alltagssprache zu verwenden. Aber das macht es nicht dialektal. Ebenso wie die norddeutsche Verwendung von _Krug _für _Gaststätte _regional aber nicht dialektal ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Der zweite Satz ist eindeutig stark regional geprägt   und ohne den dialektalen Einfluss würde man auf diesen Ausdruck nicht mal kommen.




Gegen die Wendung "dialektaler Einfluss" habe ich nichts. Nur gegen die Verwechslung zwischen Dialekt und "dialektaler Einfluss".


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Wer verwendet das Wort "Vesper", wenn er nicht zugleich auch den Dialekt kennt? Niemand, würde ich meinen.


Bist Du repräsentativ für ganz Deutschland?



> *Vesper, das*
> besonders süddeutsch
> kleinere Zwischenmahlzeit (besonders am Nachmittag); Abendbrot


besonders  *≠* nur


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Gegen die Wendung "dialektaler Einfluss" habe ich nichts. Nur gegen die Verwechslung zwischen Dialekt und "dialektaler Einfluss".


OK, darauf können wir uns einigen.



berndf said:


> Was regional ist, ist nur _Vesper _für _Zwischenmahlzeit am Nachmittag _in Alltagssprache zu verwenden


Das meinte ich, ja.


JClaudeK said:


> besonders *≠* nur


Typisch Duden.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Gegen die Wendung "dialektaler Einfluss" habe ich nichts.


Ich im Prinzip auch nicht. Nur hier finde ich die Bezeichnung unangebracht.


Kajjo said:


> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was regional ist, ist nur _Vesper _für _Zwischenmahlzeit am Nachmittag _in Alltagssprache zu verwenden
> 
> 
> 
> Das meinte ich, ja.
Click to expand...

Und das ist dann eben regional aber nicht dialektal.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> *Vesper, das*
> besonders süddeutsch
> kleinere Zwischenmahlzeit (besonders am Nachmittag); Abendbrot
> 
> 
> 
> besonders *≠* nur
Click to expand...

Übrigens ist die Charakterisierung "süddeutsch" für diese Bedeutung nicht ganz zutreffend. Sie ist weitgehend auf den schwäbisch/alemannischen Sprachraum (Baden-Württemberg bis auf Gebiete nördlich der Speyerer Linie, Regierungsbezirk Schwaben in Bayern, Vorarlberg in Österreich, die deutschsprachigen Gegenden der Schweiz und, Standarddeutsch spielt dort aber kaum noch eine Rolle, das Elsass bis auf einen kleinen Zipfel im Norden, der jenseits der Speyerer Linie liegt)  beschränkt. In den bairisch- und fränkisch-sprachigen Gebieten Bayerns sagt man ganz vorwiegend _Brotzeit _und in den bairisch-sprachigen Gegenden des ehemaligen Österreich-Ungarn _Jause_.


----------



## Hutschi

Frühstück am Arbeitsplatz «  atlas-alltagssprache

Im Atlas Alltagssprache findet man "Vesper" auch für Frühstück.

Man sieht aber trotzdem die Verteilung ganz gut. Da nur eine Bedeutung gezeigt wird, ist es natürlich nicht vollständig.
Dass Frühstück auch dazu gehört, zeigt den Wandel in der Bedeutung. Leider sind die anderen "Essen"-Bedeutungen nicht gezeigt.


http://www.atlas-alltagssprache.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/f4_02.jpg



PS:



"Vesper" selbst ist aus dem Lateinischen:

Jeder Bayer spricht Latein - Chiemgau Blätter 2020 - Traunsteiner Tagblatt


> Da sich das Zusammenwachseln von Alteingesessenen und Neuankömmlingen wohl einigermaßen friedlich abspielte, werden beide Seiten bald zusammen gegessen haben, zum Beispiel bei einer deftigen »Vesper« (lat. vespera = Abendzeit). Da die Römer Feinschmecker waren, tischten sie den Zuwanderern, ob zur Abendzeit oder auch am Nachmittag, entzieht sich erst einmal unseren Kenntnissen, etliche Spezialitäten auf, deren Namen die Bajuwaren übernahmen.



Das Wort wurde in Dialekte übernommen. Beispiel: 





> »Zur Vesper mog I a Brez‘n, an Kas mit Pedersoi‘ und a Semme.


(ebenda)

Ich denke, dass Kajjo sich darauf bezieht.


----------



## JClaudeK

Zur Ergänzung "Abendmahlzeit":




Abendmahlzeit «  atlas-alltagssprache


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Zur Ergänzung "Abendmahlzeit":


Also ist Vesper sowohl morgens als auch abends gebräuchlich?!


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Also ist Vesper sowohl morgens als auch abends gebräuchlich?!


Siehe Duden


> kleinere Zwischenmahlzeit ( besonders am Nachmittag)



In meiner Gegend wird _Vesper_ praktisch nur fürs Abenessen verwendet.




> DWDS
> Vesper
> Arbeitspause am Nachmittag, Feierabend
> Beispiel:
> Vesper machen



Das ist ja auch logisch:


> Vesper  f.   ursprünglich auf den frühen Abend fallendes, später bereits für den Nachmittag vorgeschriebenes kanonisches Gebetsopfer,


----------



## Kajjo

Deswegen fragte ich: Abendbrot ist ja keine kleine Zwischenmahlzeit.

Dass man an dem Ausdruck nicht unterscheiden kann, ob morgens oder abends gemeint ist, finde ich halt auffällig.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Also ist Vesper sowohl morgens als auch abends gebräuchlich?!


Die häufigste Bedeutung ist _Zwischenmahlzeit am Nachmittag_. Es kann aber auch für andere Zwischenmahlzeiten und für ein leichtes Abendessen (also wie _Abendbrot_) gebraucht werden.


----------



## JClaudeK

Eine "Vesperpause" kann man auch morgens machen.

Ich nehme an, dass die Leute, die bei Frühstück am Arbeitsplatz «  atlas-alltagssprache (mangels eines besseren Vorschlags)_ Vesper_ angekreuzt haben, an "Vesperpause" dachten.

Edit:
Aber auch Feinheiten anderer Art lernt man kennen: daß zum Beispiel die Angestellten ihre morgendliche Vesperpause fünf Minuten vor den Arbeitern beginnen dürfen
_Die Zeit, 03.09.1971_


----------



## Frank78

Kajjo said:


> "Vesper" is marked as "süddeutsch" and this is new Duden style. OK. For me, it is a clearly dialect associated term because it is only used in dialectal context. It seems wrong to me to make learners believe that "Vesper" is a standard German term. It is not. It is at least pretty regional with a strong dialectal association.



"Vesper" is certainly not Southern German only. It's used thoughout the eastern Central German area as well.

Here it's either a sweet or hearty meal in the afternoon.


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> "Vesper" is certainly not Southern German only. It's used thoughout the eastern Central German area as well.
> 
> Here it's either a sweet or hearty meal in the afternoon.


In which sense is it used there in non-religious sense? Abendbrot, Nachmittags, Frühstück, Zwischenmahlzeit?

Is the verb "vespern" also used?

I heard it sometimes in Thüringen, so I knew it. but it was seldom. I cannot remember it in Sachsen in non-religious sense.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frank78 said:


> a sweet or hearty meal


"sweet" - z.B. Kaffee und Kuchen? - Etwas Süßes  wird in meiner Umgebung nicht mit_ Vesper _bezeichnet.


----------



## Alemanita

Vespern kann man eigentlich immer, zu jeder Tageszeit. Und es gehören auch die lokalen Produkte dazu. Bestimmt fällt es keinem Schwaben ein, mit Hamburger Rundstück, Holstenbier und Labskaus zu vespern.
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache').
Und man spricht es teilweise auch wie "feschpern" aus.
Leute - alle diese regionalen Besonderheiten machen doch den Reiz und den Reichtum der deutschen Sprache aus!


----------



## Hutschi

Vesper und Picknick werden auch beim Wandern verwendet. Picknick scheint etwas ausgiebiger zu sein.
Quelle: Snacks, Vesper und Picknick-Ideen: Gesund und lecker essen beim Wandern

Aber auch Vesperstuben würden gut als Zwischenstationen bei Wanderungen passen.


----------



## Alemanita

In Oberfranken heißt es Brotzeit:
Die Brotzeit isst man bei uns z.B. als Stärkung um elf Uhr oder zwischen Nachmittagskaffee und Abendessen um 17 Uhr. Tatsächlich kommt der Brauch aus alten Zeiten, als man sich bei schwerer körperlicher Arbeit zwischendurch gerne einmal stärkte. Die Brotzeit hat daher auch heute noch in erster Linie labenden Charakter nach der Arbeit, auf der Wanderung, vor großen Aufgaben. Sie enthält damit eine deutliche soziale Komponente und verbindet sich mit wohlwollender Fürsorge, ob als einladender Willkommensgruß, anerkennende Geste oder freundliche Wegzehrung. Kurz gesagt, die Brotzeit charakterisiert einen guten Teil oberfränkischer Identität. 
Quelle: Brotzeit, fränkische - Genussregion Oberfranken
Zur Vesper:
Nicht fehlen dürfen hier auch ein paar Worte über das *schwäbische Vesper*, also die kalte Zwischen- oder Hauptmahlzeit, ohne die ein Schwabe nicht existieren kann.
"Zwischenmahlzeit", so wird das schwäbische Wort Vesper gerne übersetzt. Das mochte noch für die Zeiten zutreffen, als die Leute harte körperliche Arbeit leisteten und ohne Angst vor Übergewicht fünf Mahlzeiten pro Tag vertilgten. Von denen wurden zwei als Vesper bezeichnet, nämlich der Vor- und der Nachmittägliche kalte Imbiss zwischendurch.
Mittlerweile hat sich das Vesper zu einer vollwertigen Mahlzeit emanzipiert, wie die Vesperkarten gutbürgerlicher schwäbischer Wirtschaften beweisen. Die enthalten neben Hausmacherwurst und Käse, die gerne auf dem Vesperbrettle serviert werden, auch warme Elemente wie Saitenwürste oder den reigschmeckten "strammen Max".
Quelle: 
Schwäbische Küche: Vesper und andere Zwischenmahlzeiten


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "sweet" - z.B. Kaffee und Kuchen? - Etwas Süßes  wird in meiner Umgebung nicht mit_ Vesper _bezeichnet.


Bei den anderen oberdeutschen Ausdrücken, _Brotzeit, Jause und Znüni/Zvieri_, denkt man auch eher an eine herzhafte als eine süße Zwischenmahlzeit. Kann sein, dass das mehr mit unterschiedlichen regionalen Essgewohnheiten als mit der Wortbedeutung im eigentlichen Sinne zu tun hat. Herzhafte Zwischenmahlzeiten am Nachmittag sind (außer vielleicht auf dem Bauernhof) weiter nördlich eigentlich nicht üblich.


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> In which sense is it used there in non-religious sense? Abendbrot, Nachmittags, Frühstück, Zwischenmahlzeit?
> 
> Is the verb "vespern" also used?
> 
> I heard it sometimes in Thüringen, so I knew it. but it was seldom. I cannot remember it in Sachsen in non-religious sense.





JClaudeK said:


> "sweet" - z.B. Kaffee und Kuchen? - Etwas Süßes  wird in meiner Umgebung nicht mit_ Vesper _bezeichnet.



In the sense of "afternoon coffee", as you know not all people enjoy eating cake then, so if it's rather hearty the name stays the same. But I agree it's probably getting a bit dated. Young people don't use it as much as my grandpartents did.

And the verb "vespern" naturally is used as well.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frank78 said:


> In the sense of "afternoon coffee", as you know not all people enjoy eating cake then


I would not call that "Vesper". Just "Wir trinken nachher Kaffee"  ≠ _vespern_. That includes (of course) a cake, biscuits and so on.


----------

